# Fetal growth slowed down



## ~Lindz~ (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi,

I am 37+6 weeks pregnant and was sent for a scan today as I am measuring small for dates - 32cm at 37+6 weeks and my fundal height has decreased 2 cm in the last fortnight.

The sonographer who scanned me wasn't able to scan baby's head circumference as her head was too far in my pelvis but she did abdominal measurements.  She told me that baby's growth was fine, and amniotic fluid levels were fine and I went home.

It was only when I got home that I looked at my notes.  On all my previous scans, at 20,29 and 34 weeks baby's abdominal circumference has been in the 50th percentile but today it was only in the 20th percentile.  Although baby's measurement is within the normal range I'm concerned that her growth has slowed down.  Although she's bigger than she was at 34 weeks, how do I know she hasn't stopped growing in the last couple of weeks?

Just hoping you can reassure me that everything looks ok.

Thanks,

Lindz xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Lindz

If she was concerned I old expect he would have booked you in for another scan/ or to see consultant. 

Without seeing your notes it is difficult to comment on the change in centiles. If baby had dropped from 50th to 20th I would not expect her to tell you everything was ok. I would advise you ring/see your midwife and she can look at your notes and discuss it with you. 

If she had slowed down/stopped growing they would normally act on it. So she may have plotted it on chart incorrectly? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## ~Lindz~ (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Kaz,

Thanks for your quick reply.

The sonographer enters the figures into the computer and they are plotted on the chart automatically so unfortunately she hasn't made a mistake.  

I will try ringing my midwife tomorrow, that's if I can get past the answerphone!

Lindz xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Dont worry. There may be an explanation xxxx


----------

